# Fresh pasta Sauce



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

At the end of every growing season we always end up with a load of tomatoes. We mostly roast them and vac pac to use throughout the year. 

Here's our newest favorite thing to do with tomaters. 

This can be totally no cook if you want. I don't like raw onion or garlic much so I sauté them in a bit of butter or olive oil.

While that's happening I or my Sous chef will grate the veggies for the sauce. That's right grate!

Cut your tomatoes in half, remove seeds, trim ends off of zucchini. I typically use 4 large tomatoes, and two small zucchini. 

Using the smallest grater option on the grater box start grating the tomatoes. At first it will look like not much but after you get going it will start to pile up. When your done you'll just have the skin left. 

Using the next size up on the box grate the zucchini. 

To this mixture add whatever seasonings you want. I added fresh chopped basil, salt and pepper, and the cooled sautéed onion garlic mixture. 

This can be served cold or hot. You could smoke any or all of the ingredients if you wanted too. Smoked roasted garlic is good as is smoker roasted onion. 

Tonight we will add prawns and shrimp. More of that in the fish and seafood forum! 

























































Smoke away!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 21, 2016)

Points Sir. My wife and I will try this after farmers market Sat!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks great Case, thanks for the info !  I think we may do some of our maters this way as well !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Points Sir. My wife and I will try this after farmers market Sat!



It's really tasty! Refreshing in the summer if served cold over pasta! 

Thanks for the points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Case, thanks for the info !  I think we may do some of our maters this way as well !   Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin. It's good stuff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice job Case!

Our tomato season is just about over down here.

I'll give this a try next winter.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Case!
> 
> Our tomato season is just about over down here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al!

Ours hasn't even started! Won't even put the plants in the ground until the end of May!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 22, 2016)

Wait!   What happened to the dauce?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It looked soooo  delicious.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Wait!   What happened to the dauce?  :yahoo:   It looked soooo  delicious.



Thanks Craig! Yeah I had to fix that!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks mighty tasty. Point! b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Looks mighty tasty. Point! b



Thank you! Good stuff!


----------



## disco (Apr 27, 2016)

Great idea, Case.

Points

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great idea, Case.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco



Thank you Disco!


----------

